# One Week With the ViP622



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had the ViP622 for a week now, so I'll offer my impressions:

THE GOOD:
1) Very nice 16x9 program guide
2) Name based recording -- one time or every day or every week, etc.
3) Top notch HD quality on most channels. SD quality is good to excellent
4) Very quiet operation (nearly silent AFTER bootup)
5) Seamless integration with roof-top antenna OTA channels (although no name based recording)
6) You can watch a different channel on a second TV without incurring a second receiver fee
7) UHF remote has a long range
8) Need only a single Dish1000 to get HD and SD programming
9) DVR works as "advertised" - never used one before and now I'm hooked

THE NOT SO GOOD:
1) Sound drops for a second or so after changing channels
2) Sound on TV2 occasionally needs to be re-synced
2) Takes 5 minutes to do a cold restart
3) Can't get HDMI to work reliably (this may be my particular receiver and I'm going to ask for a replacement). Component works fine.
4) Weak signal strength on one of the satellites (59pts on 129) but I have very few drops or pixelization

Overall, I'm pleased with the receiver and I have no "leasers' remorse".

*NOTE:* I checked my bill on-line and all of the charges were in order except for a "$59.99 Dish Upgrade" charge - I called Dish and they removed it with no fuss, so you may want to check for this charge on your statement.

Logicman


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Logicman,
Glad you like the 622. I too, am pleased with the overall performance.
Just some feedback on your comments
Good #5, I have name-based OTA recording, perhaps it's a PSIP's issue in your DMA.
Not so Good #2, Much improved, the 921 takes about 9 minutes.
Not so Good #3, Fairly common, Dish is aware, and it is most likely a s/w issue.
Not so Good #4, Same as above.

Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. logicman.. can you provide more details on #5. You should get NBR with OTA. Do you have a specific example so someone else could try. are you getting EPG info in your OTAs? 622 gets its OTA information from Dish and not from the OTA source so is the issue you mention because of having no EPG data?


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Yes.. logicman.. can you provide more details on #5. You should get NBR with OTA. Do you have a specific example so someone else could try. are you getting EPG info in your OTAs? 622 gets its OTA information from Dish and not from the OTA source so is the issue you mention because of having no EPG data?


Ron,

I think we discussed this before in another thread ... I don't subscribe to my locals through DishNetwork, I simply get them via my roof-top antenna. Consequently, after scanning them in all I get is "Digital Service" in the program guide, however it does display the correct call sign for my OTA's (example: 11-01 KKTV). Am I missing something?

Logicman


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Can you elaborate on "3) Can’t get HDMI to work reliably (this may be my particular receiver and I’m going to ask for a replacement). Component works fine."

I just got my 622 installed today and I had a tough time getting my HDMI to work at all. It wouldn't work when initially hooked up and then finally after disconnecting and reconnecting the plugs then shaking them a bit, all of a sudden, I would get a picture. I never had that problem with the 811. Is this the same problem referenced in #3?


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

Codeman00 said:


> Can you elaborate on "3) Can't get HDMI to work reliably (this may be my particular receiver and I'm going to ask for a replacement). Component works fine."
> 
> I just got my 622 installed today and I had a tough time getting my HDMI to work at all. It wouldn't work when initially hooked up and then finally after disconnecting and reconnecting the plugs then shaking them a bit, all of a sudden, I would get a picture. I never had that problem with the 811. Is this the same problem referenced in #3?


Codeman,

The HDMI output on the ViP622 worked without issue for the first five days I had the receiver, then, one morning it simply didn't work -- black screen. I fiddled with connections, rebooted, etc., and got intermittent signal. I switched to component and I have a very good HD/SD picture but I sure would like to get HDMI back. Not sure if it's the receiver software, hardware or the satellite signal. The HDMI cable works fine with my DVD player, so I'm certain that's not the problem.

Logicman


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

logicman said:


> Ron,
> 
> I think we discussed this before in another thread ... I don't subscribe to my locals through DishNetwork, I simply get them via my roof-top antenna. Consequently, after scanning them in all I get is "Digital Service" in the program guide, however it does display the correct call sign for my OTA's (example: 11-01 KKTV). Am I missing something?
> 
> Logicman


Reply to a lot of threads.. hard to keep things straight. well that at least explains #5. No EPG guide info no NBR.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

logicman said:


> Codeman,
> 
> The HDMI output on the ViP622 worked without issue for the first five days I had the receiver, then, one morning it simply didn't work -- black screen. I fiddled with connections, rebooted, etc., and got intermittent signal. I switched to component and I have a very good HD/SD picture but I sure would like to get HDMI back. Not sure if it's the receiver software, hardware or the satellite signal. The HDMI cable works fine with my DVD player, so I'm certain that's not the problem.
> 
> Logicman


I'm having the same problem with my HDMI (all of a sudden it just won't work..and the Dolby Digital will all of a sudden not work too.


----------



## askop (Mar 13, 2006)

Can we start to notice any patterns among the people (like myself) who have had HDMI troubles on the 622? I, for one, use a simple $25 1 meter cable I got off the internet. Is anyone else experiencing these problems using a more expensive cable? I'm just trying to rule that out...Thanks...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I can verify the opposite. I am having no problems with using a very inexpensive HDMI cable between my 622 and a SONY HDTV.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I experienced the black screen and no audio three times so far with L356. The first two times a power button reset fixed it. When it happened the third time, I thought that the HDMI cable might be loose. I checked and it felt like it was plugged in all the way on the 622. No connection problem at the monitor. I decided just to unplug the HDMI at the 622 and plug it back in without doing anything else. When I plugged it back in, both video and audio returned. Since I've done this, no further problem.


----------

